# do you recommend any books for me?



## puglover (Jun 4, 2005)

:cry: I have no books to read it is soooooooo sad..
And tomorrow is Sunday..
And the library will be closed..
 
*RIP*
Anywho I'm gonna have to read my retarted books..
Cause anything is better then nothing..
I'm sure you guys have good stuff..
Its just that like reading books in bed..
Actually that is kind of the only place i like to read!
 
Anywho do you have any recommended books for me to read?
Cause I am checking out the library on Monday.
I am only like 16 so nothing to challenging.
No annoying books. (Whateva that means! lol)
I like books with dragons but nothing to fantasy..
I have a feeling alot of ppl r gonna kill me but none of that harry potter stuff  lol. I liked eragon.. I think because I love animals.. And they made eragon so cutesy in that book! i know alot ppl are gonna throw cake at me on that aswell.. cause the think well.. at least some think it is a copy of the lord of the rings.. hmm maybe i should read that... nah.. to fantasy.. i like things meaningful.. like eragon was a fantasy yet it played with your emotions alot through the film.. i mean book.. lol.. when ever i read a book it feels like i'm watching my own private screening.. do you get like that aswell sometimes? if not you must think i am a complete weirdo.. in which case you are probably right!  I like John Marsden and have read most of his books.. Anything like John Marsden's work i will frame.. and make sure the world knows about it! lol. Anyways can you think of the perfect recommandation for a book for me to pick up on monday at school


----------



## BadLuckNovelist (Jun 4, 2005)

-flinches- R and U....

ok, seriously.  I have a few suggestions, not sure if you'd like any of them however..

Beneath a Blood Red Moon or When Darkness Falls by Shannon Drake.  They both are vampire books, and are well written and suspenceful at times.  They tend to have alot of love scenes though... >__> Not sure about her other books...

I also suggest Blood and Chocolate.  Not sure who wrote it, but it is a werewolf book, which isn't too fantasy-ish, yet is at the same time.  At least to  me, anyway.

The Red Tent is good if you like LONG books, and biblical ones.  It's mostly about women...ok, nearly totally...so I don't know if it'd be something that would be in your tastes.  It has alot of mentioning about "when the moon darkens" or the time when they all bleed o_o; still have yet to figure out the reasoing for those wordings....


----------



## kintaris (Jun 4, 2005)

reason people say eragon is a copy of LOTR is because he names a place 'Nazghul' when there are characters called the 'Nazgul' (which is phonetically pronounced 'Nazghul', funnily enough) in LOTR. 

Truth is most fantasy novels follow the LOTR path, but they do try and spice it up, and I think Eragon does so reasonably well.

Although you say you like animal stories and such but i'm going to go completely off that and say try *Mortal Engines* by Philip Reeve - if only because it's so well written, mature, detailed and original that it has become my personal Anti-Harry Potter Bible.

I wont ruin any of it for you but it is a wonderful book.

Also try *The Dream Merchant* and *His Dark Materials* - good for animals, bad if you have a strict religion.

the sequel to Eragon, *Eldest*, is out in the UK at the end of the summer (not sure when in the US)

kintaris


----------



## puglover (Jun 4, 2005)

> I also suggest Blood and Chocolate. Not sure who wrote it, but it is a werewolf book, which isn't too fantasy-ish, yet is at the same time. At least to me, anyway.


That one sounds okayish..
*tries searching on google*


----------



## Nickie (Jun 4, 2005)

Recently, I read Dead at Dusk by Shannon Drake and I quite loved it.


Nickie


----------



## puglover (Jun 4, 2005)

Blood and Chocolate by Annette Curtis 
does that sound right .








> reason people say eragon is a copy of LOTR is because he names a place 'Nazghul' when there are characters called the 'Nazgul' (which is phonetically pronounced 'Nazghul', funnily enough) in LOTR.


Maybe it was inside joke for all LOTR fans?
Either way Eragon was entertaining for me and that is all that matters.
It told a good story.



> Also try The Dream Merchant and His Dark Materials - good for animals, bad if you have a strict religion.


Bad for a strict religion - how? It isn't yucky or anything..
hmm i hate in horror movies and stuff how the dog or cat or something always gets killed first.. i refuse to read those books..  :cry: ... lol



> the sequel to Eragon, Eldest, is out in the UK at the end of the summer (not sure when in the US)


I'm from Australia. For us it comes out in August. I know I am hanging out for it but I can't read nothing until then.   Mum is getting it for my birthday! (even though my birthday is july.. its gonna be late.. lol..  :? )



> Recently, I read Dead at Dusk by Shannon Drake and I quite loved it.


Hmm let me look it up on google. I like seing the front covers of books before I read them. I know I shouldn't judge a book by the front cover.. but aye I do it everytime.. (and it usually works   )

--------------------------------------------------------------------

I found pictures of the books incase others were interested!


----------



## BadLuckNovelist (Jun 4, 2005)

Yep, that would be the Blood and Chocolate I speak of.  

I just remembered another series of books.  A friend of mine reads them , so I can't say anything about the material except it has alot to do with horses.  I can find out the titles of them monday when I talk to her, because i can't remember it now


----------



## puglover (Jun 4, 2005)

The cover seems interesting so I might see if my library has it..
*sneeze*
I have a cold! 
I hate colds!


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 4, 2005)

In all honesty, dig urself into Sylvia Plath's The Bell Jar. I'm almost finished with it (had to stop reading becasue of my exams). Its haunting and beautifully inspiring.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 4, 2005)

How about The Sparrow? It's ok I guess...


----------



## puglover (Jun 4, 2005)

The Sparrow - who is it by?

what are these books about - briefly?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 4, 2005)

The Sparrow is by Mary Doria Russell 
It's about a Jesuit priest, an atheist couple, a spanishish jew named Sofia Mendes, and another of his friends who all go to a newly discovered world. The only one to survive is the Priest and from what I gathered he dies at the end. It's set 30 years in the future at some times and about 10 in others. One thing though, it's a little perverse at times. Here's a quote from it to whet your appetite. 
Vincenzo Giuliani:"Matthew 10 verse 29 'Not one sparrow will fall to the ground with out your Father knowing it'"
Felipe:"But the sparrow stil falls."


----------



## puglover (Jun 4, 2005)

nah doesnt sound like my type of book but thanks anyways


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 4, 2005)

Ok. I didn't like it much either, but it was for a grade and I wasn't interested in The Perfect Storm, or The Sisterhood of The Traveling Pants. :lol:


----------



## Achilles (Jun 4, 2005)

If you want to go for some tried and true classics, then check out Jules Verne. My personal favorite of his is The Mysterious Island.

If you are in to sci-fi you could try The War of the Worlds. (I am assured that the movie will come nowhere near the book in terms of greatness.)

You could also check out White Fang or The Call of the Wild by Jack London. Both excellent books.

There's my two cents.


----------



## a15haddad (Jun 4, 2005)

If you are into animal stories, get The Animal Farm immediately, if you haven't already.  It's a political fable that uses the farm setting to symbolize the Soviet Union.  It's fantastic.  Another masterpiece by Orwell.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 4, 2005)

How about A Wrinkle in Time? I read it in the 5th grade and fell in love with it.


----------



## a15haddad (Jun 4, 2005)

It's funny... I read A Wrinkle in Time in 5th grade as well and fell in love with it.

Although I haven't read it since.


----------



## ZenethInKanar (Jun 4, 2005)

a15haddad said:
			
		

> If you are into animal stories, get The Animal Farm immediately, if you haven't already.  It's a political fable that uses the farm setting to symbolize the Soviet Union.  It's fantastic.  Another masterpiece by Orwell.



Great book, I loved it

I just finished reading the phantom of the opera
great book, i loved it


----------



## GhostingReality101 (Jun 5, 2005)

Enders Game (Orson Scott Card)

Dune (Frank Hurbert) Might be a little hard to read

Lord of The Rings. Its long but if you are up for real fantasy, then read these books

Anything by Mecheal Chriton(sp?)


----------



## LensmanZ313 (Jun 5, 2005)

Simon R. Green's _Twilight of the Empire_ and the _Deathstalker_ novels. Great stuff, fun to read.


----------



## kintaris (Jun 5, 2005)

> Bad for a strict religion - how? It isn't yucky or anything..
> hmm i hate in horror movies and stuff how the dog or cat or something always gets killed first.. i refuse to read those books..  ... lol



its not that...its just His Dark Materials involves some anti-Christian themes (but not too much, and its not the point of the story at all)

kintaris


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 5, 2005)

A Ring of Endless Light by the same author as a Wrinkle in Time.  This one has lot to do with dolphins and how one girl loves them and would do whatever it takes to protect them.


----------



## puglover (Jun 5, 2005)

Bad news - i am sick.
sooo it will be a while until i can get to the library


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 5, 2005)

That's not fair! Oh well. You can read the stories on here.


----------



## RebMel (Jun 14, 2005)

Pug--

You can read this:  http://tsbeckett.cuttingedgeliterary.com/index.html.  It's one of our selections that rated very highly with young adults.  Hope you like, and even if you don't, you can fill out a reader report and let us know.

In Christ,
Rebecca


----------



## ssj2raider (Jul 14, 2005)

The New York Trilogy by Paul Auster. In the fiction section.


----------



## semtecks (Jul 14, 2005)

Books with dragons but not fantasy? you're one choosy-ass kid.lol

Anyway, you could try the Hobbit. i found it fun to read, it doesn't bog you down with information like the trillogy and the charactars are pretty likeable. But it kind of is fantasy. It does have a dragon, though.


----------



## writesalot (Jul 16, 2005)

A really good fantasy series that I am reading and am really enjoying is the Sword of Truth series by Terry Goodkind. The first book is called Wizard's First Rule. It has Dragon's in it too!


----------



## Kilgorin (Jul 17, 2005)

Watership Down - Richard Adams
Fire Bringer - David Clement-Davies
The Wild Road - Gabrial King

All of those have animals as the main characters. Watership Down is about rabbits, Fire Bringer about a deer, and The Wild Road about cats.

The Song in the Silence - Elizabeth Kerner
The Lesser Kindred (sequel) - Elizabeth Kerner
Joust - Mercedes Lackey
Alta - Mercedes Lackey
The Dragon Quartet (4 book series, starting with the Book of Earth) - Marjorie B. Kellog

Those have dragons in them and have fantasy elements, but not as strong as high or epic fantasy. It's extremely hard to find books that are about dragons and not fantasy.


----------



## puglover (Jul 27, 2005)

Watership Down - Richard Adams
that sounds like the book for me.
have not read books by that author yet but hopefully it shall be good.
i saw the movie of it a dozen times as a child.
and i cried every time i watched it.
and usually the books are always better so..
therefore the book must be great seing how the movie was so great  that doesnt really make sense though.. what i just said. lol


----------



## bLuE_MoOn (Aug 9, 2005)

Id agree with _Phillip Pullman's_ *His Dark Materials * ..fantastic books and easy to read. I read them a long time ago but still enjoy them. 

Also i read _Sylvia Plath's_ *The Bell Jar *and while it took me ages and ages to read it was probably one of my fave books ..its not fantasy but its very inspiring and it really makes u think ..its very deep. Its about a womens battle with depression which is related to Plath's own battle which later led to her death. The book is said to mirror aspects of her own life and feelings. But its a great read ..id recommend it to ne one.


----------

